# Magic's Third Win- Reserve Champion at the Jubilee of Breeds



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm very proud to share Magic's success with you. In her third show, she excelled with a Third win in Sport Horse. She placed First, Second, and was Reserve Champion- again- as she has won exactly the same grouping in the August show.

Three Judges now have just loved her, and in spite of her inexperience, she has been one smart, talented little trooper!

Some of the Judges' comments in their written evaluation- verbatim :

"Pretty head, alert, nice eye, nice neck"

"Strong back- good length + depth"

"Balanced very well"

"Beautiful, calm eye"

"Nice looseness in the back"

"Calm, kind, patient"

Nicely tied into her hindquarter"

"Lovely mare; nicely shown"

But since this thread is useless without pics...here's a few with more to come later:























































Thanks to all of you who have been supportive! I have always had faith in this girl and it is beyond description how great it is to have her accomplish what I always knew she could!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats Dru!! Magic looks great!! :smile:


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

Beautiful Arab you have there.

On a side note your are on my side of town. I live in Oviedo, FL.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Horsel02 said:


> Beautiful Arab you have there.
> 
> On a side note your are on my side of town. I live in Oviedo, FL.



Thanks you Horsel02. She's come a long way..:wink:

You're not too far..ever go to Silver Sands??


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

Used to when I had more money. Now I show at West Volusia Saddle Club in Lake Helen. They put on a great show series. They Pleasure shows and barrel shows.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Horsel02 said:


> Used to when I had more money. Now I show at West Volusia Saddle Club in Lake Helen. They put on a great show series. They Pleasure shows and barrel shows.


I've been to a few shows there - they have great shows. The barrel racers were impressive to watch.


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

She is so pretty! Congrats


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

happy123 said:


> She is so pretty! Congrats


Thanks Happy! She's such a good mare..


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Congratulations! What an acheivement for you and your mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponygirl813 (Dec 8, 2011)

oohhh... she looks like she moves just like my horse


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Beautiful horse there.. Go Wintecs!! (that is a Wintec right?)


----------

